# Found the ideal property - too soon



## KayParkyn (May 4, 2013)

Well it had to happen - I've been busy trawling through loads of property sites, looking for that 'somewhere special' to hang our hats, for when we move in September and guess what? I found the perfect place in a lovely location, it's advertised at the top end of our rental budget but I would have tried bartering the price down.
So, why the sad face? Because it is available now and will probably be gone well before we move!
Still, it goes to show that the places are there, so maybe I should stop looking at properties for now until about a month or 2 before we leave.
*big sigh*


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

My house is still for sale but I couldn't give up my property porn! The more you look, the more you get a feel for areas and prices, see things that make you realise why some areas are cheaper than others, discover more agents that might have listings elsewhere and so on. Don't stop looking, it will make you wiser!


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

KayParkyn said:


> Well it had to happen - I've been busy trawling through loads of property sites, looking for that 'somewhere special' to hang our hats, for when we move in September and guess what? I found the perfect place in a lovely location, it's advertised at the top end of our rental budget but I would have tried bartering the price down.
> So, why the sad face? Because it is available now and will probably be gone well before we move!
> Still, it goes to show that the places are there, so maybe I should stop looking at properties for now until about a month or 2 before we leave.
> *big sigh*


Relax Kay, It is not as if every suitable rental accommodation has just evaporated. Spain is full of such perfect rentals; it is a renters' market there and will be for years to come. I guarantee you that if you have the cash in hand you will have no difficulty in acquiring the perfect property within five days of arriving in Spain and probably much cheaper than you expect.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Not such thing as the perfect house... trust me. 

Besides, I keep seeing the same properties that I thought they were 'perfect' THREE years ago, still being advertised... at a MUCH CHEAPER price now. 

Keep looking!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

September may be a bit far away but we came over this time last year and secured a house for us to move in July so with a couple of months in between they were happy to have a contract signed and deposit in the bank. We also knocked quite a bit from the asking price too, actually we didn't even negotiate and just mentioned it's a bit pricey so they knocked 800 euro off the price.

The thing is with the way the market is right now there is absolutely no harm in asking if you can rent the property starting in September. The worst that can happen is they will say no but then again it's quite likely the house will still be on the market too.
If it's a nice place they'll likely just put it on the holiday market until you arrive.

Just ask if you like it that much.


----------



## geordieboi (Mar 5, 2014)

Leper said:


> Relax Kay, It is not as if every suitable rental accommodation has just evaporated. Spain is full of such perfect rentals; it is a renters' market there and will be for years to come. I guarantee you that if you have the cash in hand you will have no difficulty in acquiring the perfect property within five days of arriving in Spain and probably much cheaper than you expect.


I completely agree. My partner moved to Spain beginning of December last year and found two villas to rent within the first week, both cheaper than what we'd seen online and in the perfect location for us. I followed two weeks later and we agreed on one. Five weeks after partner first arrived in Spain it was a done deal and we moved in. It would've been a lot sooner if it hadn't been for Christmas and New Year. As has been said don't stop looking you may find something more preferable or just get a better idea of a fair rent to pay.


----------



## Jarrnick (May 7, 2014)

KayParkyn said:


> Well it had to happen - I've been busy trawling through loads of property sites, looking for that 'somewhere special' to hang our hats, for when we move in September and guess what? I found the perfect place in a lovely location, it's advertised at the top end of our rental budget but I would have tried bartering the price down.
> So, why the sad face? Because it is available now and will probably be gone well before we move!
> Still, it goes to show that the places are there, so maybe I should stop looking at properties for now until about a month or 2 before we leave.
> *big sigh*


Hi Kay,
I would get in touch with the owners and explain your situation, they may even get offered a short term let (the summer)for a few months so then your situation would be perfect for them, If it's for you then you will get it.

Nick


----------

